# Need advice on applying clear over faux grained garage doors.



## Wareaglerebel

I used SW 100% acrylic product called solo. Added water and floetrol to make my glaze. I also used the colorants directly from SW. I just picked 2 colors I like and asked for the colorants seperate since the solo is a clear base. Then mixxed my own colors so I could match the clients prefered wood. Looks great. I now have Old Masters water based poly with added UV protection and am about to apply the clear. I am planning on spraying with an airless sprayer with a 4-11 tip. 
Any suggestions or advice to add?
I also need a good paint for the weather stripping that surrounds the inside perimeter of the door. The clients wants it to be black to match old school iron fixtures for doors. Any advice on a good paint that will stick to rubber?


----------



## Delta Painting

Why do you need more than on post to ask the same questions?
Any good 100% acrylic will stick to that weather stripping.

Shoot the door just like any other surface take you time make sure it properly covers..


----------



## RH

I don't do exterior stain work much anymore but when I do I use an HVLP and apply Sikkens waterbased exterior clear. I also tint the clear at times to get a bit of even shading over the stained door as well as additional UV protection.

As for the weather stripping, often they just got painted with the same acrylic latex paint the exterior trim (and/or door) was getting done in and they always seemed to do pretty well. Maybe a coat of a bonding primer (Xim's UMA primer) first would provide for some additional adhesion. Another thought, how about just replacing the white weather stripping with a black version?

And yes, please just chose one sub-forum to post your questions. If you accidentally put it in the wrong place, simply request a mod to move it for you.


----------



## PNW Painter

For what it's worth BM Regal Select and SW Emerald have both stuck to weather stripping without using primer for me. Just make sure it's clean before you paint it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco

I've never heard of any paint not sticking to garage weatherstripping. Dont sweat it.


----------



## ridesarize

Do you wish to clear coat the entire surface including where the weather stripping covers? I would want to after that sweet custom job. I pretty much always do tape off the weather stripping and pull it away from door with this technique: 

Http://www.painttalk.com/f2/video-spraying-duration-garage-door-29924/

It holds the stripping out and the clear coat can dry and cure that way. I show pictures on that thread, and the video has detailed description of how to do it and cc subtitles if CC is turned on too.

You can then paint the stripping any color, I choose not to paint them, but if that is what is needed, then that is cool. 

Nice job with that solo.


----------



## ridesarize

+1 vote for a thin bonding primer on the stripping. XIM can be found in an aerosol can if the toluene version is okay. Or water borne in quart cans.

The door looks like a good candidate to spray in a vertical pattern. 

Use fine filters in the pump and gun and use strainer bag to eliminate possible snags.


----------



## Wareaglerebel

Thanks for the replies everyone. I tried some of the solo on the stripping and it wrnt on and adhered fine. But I believe as the paint dried a bit of shrinkage caused the stripping to lift up slightly. To me doesnt seem like a big deal but the home owner wants to reconsider painting it. Ah well. I was worried about applying the clearcoat over the paint since there is not much info on the internet about it since exterior paint is meant to be a topcoat. Other than a few faux vids on youtube I couldnt find any info on it. I did however ser many horror stories about faux jobs on Garage doors with horrible cracking in the clear coat a year later. That is what worried me. But its over now. 2 down 2 to go and im done. Again thanks for replies.

Also what is the big deal about posting in different areas? I didnt figure the same people who look on decorative would be looking in general, different people look in different subs. Seemed like a better way to get a response. I figured if it was against policy to cross post one would get removed within a few days anyway.


----------



## woodcoyote

Wareaglerebel said:


> Other than a few faux vids on youtube I couldnt find any info on it.
> 
> I did however ser many horror stories about faux jobs on Garage doors with horrible cracking in the clear coat a year later.


You won't find good faux videos on youtube, period. I've spent hours researching all kinds of various subjects, including faux finishes and you won't find any good ones.

Horror stories of clear coats cracking come from idiot painters using the wrong products. 

Old masters is not really all that good quality, kinda junky in my opinion. I've used their products...never again.

*I would definitely clear coat the finish. 

*Doing many garage doors and cabinets, etc. etc. and lots of faux finish work..the rule of thumb now is to clear coat your work. It's like an oil painter not varnishing his painting, just a bad idea overall. 

Yes, the paint products you used are exterior grade that doesn't mean they will be easily cleanable. Bird crap, dirt, etc. where you needed added durability. Not to mention Solo doesn't have the best fade resistance out there, the clear will help protect the color and it'll be much easier for you to re-clear the door and make easy money than to have to re-glaze it. 

Honorable exterior WATER BASED clear coats: general finishes 450 exterior, man-o-war waterbased, ML Campbell and a few others. 

Helmsman Water Based exterior is NOT a quality exterior sealer. It's a go-to in a pinch or use as a cheaper alternative to build-layers up, type of product. 


On another note: Good looking work, if your interested in learning more just pm me. Keep up the hustle!


----------



## Woodco

Im pretty sold on Defthane for clears. https://www.amazon.com/Deft-37125123017-Defthane-Polyurethane-Semi-Gloss/dp/B003CENBVG


----------



## CApainter

Have we got this solved yet, or did the OP move on to Facebook?


----------



## RH

Wareaglerebel said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. I tried some of the solo on the stripping and it wrnt on and adhered fine. But I believe as the paint dried a bit of shrinkage caused the stripping to lift up slightly. To me doesnt seem like a big deal but the home owner wants to reconsider painting it. Ah well. I was worried about applying the clearcoat over the paint since there is not much info on the internet about it since exterior paint is meant to be a topcoat. Other than a few faux vids on youtube I couldnt find any info on it. I did however ser many horror stories about faux jobs on Garage doors with horrible cracking in the clear coat a year later. That is what worried me. But its over now. 2 down 2 to go and im done. Again thanks for replies.
> 
> Also what is the big deal about posting in different areas? I didnt figure the same people who look on decorative would be looking in general, different people look in different subs. Seemed like a better way to get a response. I figured if it was against policy to cross post one would get removed within a few days anyway.


It's requested to avoid confusion and to consolidate answers all in one thread. Also, many members just check for new posts or posts made today so regardless of which sub-forum it was posted in it will be seen as long as new comments are being added. Finally, the entire reason for the various sub-forums is to allow members to post in one where it makes the most sense to do so. The general painting sub-forum is there for those topics that don't fit in a specific one. 

And yes, if one is put in the wrong place, it is likely it will be moved. And multiple posts of the same thread will result in the extra ones getting eliminated. But we prefer that members make an effort to post in the most appropriate sub-forum so unnecessary extra work isn't created for the moderators. And although we _are_ highly paid professionals, admin prefers we don't have to apply for overtime.


----------



## Wareaglerebel

I tried sending you a pm. But it tells me i dont have permission or im not logged in. As i am logged in i guess i dont have permission.


----------



## Wareaglerebel

woodcoyote said:


> Wareaglerebel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than a few faux vids on youtube I couldnt find any info on it.
> 
> I did however ser many horror stories about faux jobs on Garage doors with horrible cracking in the clear coat a year later.
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find good faux videos on youtube, period. I've spent hours researching all kinds of various subjects, including faux finishes and you won't find any good ones.
> 
> Horror stories of clear coats cracking come from idiot painters using the wrong products.
> 
> Old masters is not really all that good quality, kinda junky in my opinion. I've used their products...never again.
> 
> *I would definitely clear coat the finish.
> 
> *Doing many garage doors and cabinets, etc. etc. and lots of faux finish work..the rule of thumb now is to clear coat your work. It's like an oil painter not varnishing his painting, just a bad idea overall.
> 
> Yes, the paint products you used are exterior grade that doesn't mean they will be easily cleanable. Bird crap, dirt, etc. where you needed added durability. Not to mention Solo doesn't have the best fade resistance out there, the clear will help protect the color and it'll be much easier for you to re-clear the door and make easy money than to have to re-glaze it.
> 
> Honorable exterior WATER BASED clear coats: general finishes 450 exterior, man-o-war waterbased, ML Campbell and a few others.
> 
> Helmsman Water Based exterior is NOT a quality exterior sealer. It's a go-to in a pinch or use as a cheaper alternative to build-layers up, type of product.
> 
> 
> On another note: Good looking work, if your interested in learning more just pm me. Keep up the hustle!
Click to expand...




I tried sending you a pm but it said i dont have permission


----------



## woodcoyote

Sent you a PM, hopefully it went through.


----------

